# 522/625 L2.92 Release Notes Discussion.



## Allen Noland

L2.92 for 625 and 522:
 - Browse to PIP fix
 - Miscellaneous maintenance upgrades


----------



## Presence

The screensaver Dish logo now has a "1" or "2" next to it depending on which output is being watched.


----------



## AdamGott

I noticed picture 'smearing' while watching DVR'd content last night that wasn't there before. This is similar to what we used to have on the 942 when watching SD content.

I should be getting rid of my 625 this week so I don't really care... going to VIP-622 and keeping my 942.


----------



## Eagles

Allen Noland said:


> L2.92 for 625 and 522:
> - Browse to PIP fix
> - Miscellaneous maintenance upgrades


Allen,
Why is there two valid SW versions for this receiver? I have L291 on mine. Is there any difference?


----------



## JohnL

Eagles said:


> Allen,
> Why is there two valid SW versions for this receiver? I have L291 on mine. Is there any difference?


Allen,

The reason is that all Dish's 522/625 receivers might not be exactly the same in their internal hardware.

Dish releases new firmware in batches targeting specific Receiver ID's, so if there turns out to be a problem with that firmware only a few receivers are affected instead of the total installed base.

John


----------



## phat_b

...and to test the software on unsuspecting customers.


----------



## BobaBird

According to http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=58111 this adds USB support for PocketDISH. Why would that be left out of the release notes, especially given that the feature was publicly announced on the Tech Forum before it came out?


----------



## Presence

Indeed, the USB setup options are in place.


----------



## DJ Lon

DVR-522, L292...

Sometimes the RF output (3/4) will show the screensaver even though the receiver is powered down. This is usually after the 3:00 AM update.


----------



## Presence

Xandir, that has _always_ happened. I've even complained about it many a time in the distant past -- how the receiver was not DPMS compliant.


----------



## DJ Lon

Presence said:


> Xandir, that has _always_ happened. I've even complained about it many a time in the distant past -- how the receiver was not DPMS compliant.


Funny how that is since the manual says otherwise. :lol:


----------



## kwajr

Presence said:


> Indeed, the USB setup options are in place.


it adds th multimedia function i tried mass storage hd no luck then i tried my cam it detected it and said this function not yet available


----------



## DJ Lon

Name-based timers still disappear at random (as I mentioned in L2.91 thread). I set some timers up this past weekend and this A.M. they were gone. The programs I wanted to record still show in the EPG. I have a 522 with L2.92. This seems to affect TV shows as opposed to movies. I haven't lost a movie timer but TV show timers disappear.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I had a strange thing happen.

Already watching a show. Pressed the Rec button to record it while in progress. Near the end of the show, had to pause it (to take out the garbage  ). I expected that when I came back, I'd be able to continue playing it back, seemlessly into the next program on the same channel. Nope. At the end of the hr, up pops the DVR page with what do I want to do with the recording. I missed the first 10 min of the next show.

I don't know if I ever tried this with earlier revs of software.

The "workaround" is to record both shows, then I can just start playing the second one after the 1st one is over. But I don't think I should have to do that. I was already watching the 1st show live, and decided in progress to record it.


----------



## CopyChief

Xandir said:


> Name-based timers still disappear at random (as I mentioned in L2.91 thread). I set some timers up this past weekend and this A.M. they were gone. The programs I wanted to record still show in the EPG. I have a 522 with L2.92. This seems to affect TV shows as opposed to movies. I haven't lost a movie timer but TV show timers disappear.


Yesterday, I checked the timers on my 522 (2.91) and was dismayed to see all my timers were GONE! I've heard of this happening to other users, but (knock on wood) I've been remarkably lucky for the most part.

I rebooted the machine, and all is normal again. The timers returned, the schedule repopulated. And timers even fired.

I'm hoping this is not the sign of things to come...


----------



## DJ Lon

CopyChief said:


> Yesterday, I checked the timers on my 522 (2.91) and was dismayed to see all my timers were GONE! I've heard of this happening to other users, but (knock on wood) I've been remarkably lucky for the most part.
> 
> I rebooted the machine, and all is normal again. The timers returned, the schedule repopulated. And timers even fired.
> 
> I'm hoping this is not the sign of things to come...


Ever since I've posted that original message I haven't lost any more timers but I watch "Daily Schedule" like a hawk to make sure they don't disappear.


----------



## DJ Lon

Mine just upgraded to L2.93 last night; haven't noticed any major changes.


----------

